# Living in Green Community...



## Guest (Jul 21, 2011)

Hi there guys!

I ask you for general information and reviews about Green Community in Dubai. 

A Spanish young fun couple with 2 girls is going to arrive to Dubai in September for long term. After searching for accommodation for 2 weeks they have finally decided to live in Green Community.
The father will work in DIFC and the children will go to DAA.

So, if anyone is living in that area please let me know. 

Happy Summer!!:dance::thumb:


----------



## ccr (Jun 20, 2010)

I did a quick search for you before the "forum police" gets you for asking before searching 

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/du...-living-dubai/83429-green-community-west.html

We live there and love it...


----------



## petrolhead (Jun 27, 2011)

Green Community is lovely. Family orientated and quiet


----------

